# Dish 622 DVR to 2nd TV hookup diagram



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry...new guy here and I suppose this has been asked a zillion times, but didn't see a "how-to" forum.

I have a dish 622 that I want to run to a second TV, keeping the 622 in single mode. 2nd TV is an analog Sony DLP with original analog tuner.

I understand that I can use diplexers to run to the second TV. Can anyone provide a diagram on how to do this? I already have several diplexers, so all I need is a picture.

Thanks so much,

Jim


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Look here under installation on the left http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/622.shtml. There multiple choices.


----------

